# Isuzu npr



## GREG R (Jan 22, 2001)

Just order a new Isuzu npr with a 16 foot landscape bed
it's loaded and auto. It's 2 wheel drive 
I need to know if anyone is currently plowing with 
one of these trucks or know anyone that is.
I ordered it last week and should be delivered by
march 15. I still have time to add a plow but don't
know much about these trucks w/plows. 
We are currently using 4- meyer straight blades on 3/4tons
any information would be helpful. Would like to try the boss v-plow (size???)
I am located in central Ohio, we never see any snow deeper
then 4-6" at a time. thanks


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike, how would that compare to your Mitsu?


1975 GMC C-35


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

My concern would be the 16' body.
Our mitsu has a 11' body with a 117" wheel base.That wheel base is the best to plow with.
A friend of mine bought a UD with a longer wheel base and had to have it shortened.He said with the long wheel base even loaded he could not get traction.Now that it is shortened to a 117" and he gets plenty of traction
Good Luck


----------



## GREG R (Jan 22, 2001)

Mike
it has a wheel base of 133"
I measured my dodge 3/4ton w/meyers spreader
from front bumper to back back of spreader and 
and than measured one of the local rent-a-center
trucks that had a 16 box on it and the isuzu
was about 10" longer. (I think I'm trying to talk myself
into it) 
If I decide to go with a plow on it I can do away 
with one of the other plow trucks.(reducing expenses)
What size of plow do you suggest if I do?


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Greg,
A 133" doesn't seem like a big difference,but on a cabover the way the weight is distributed it is.
Now I'm not saying you can't plow with it,but I would not expect to plow hills with it.It really comes down to what are you plowing and what do you expect this truck to do for you in the winter.
I know you probably need the 16' body for the summer and also that is the special Isuzu is offering.
Good Luck


----------



## lawnboy53 (Jan 19, 2001)

Mike, Do you have a pic of your truck? How does the mount work with the tilt cab? Who makes your plow and mount or did you have a mount fabricated?


----------



## earth works inc. (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey Greg, try calling Centerville Landscape in Dayton 
(937) 433-5395. I believe they have several Isuzu trucks that they do run boss -v's and v - boxes on the back.

Ask for tom. They are a dealer for boss and highway so he might beable to help you out even if he doesnt have the 
Isuzu's.

Where did all of the snow go ? I liked decembers weather alot better than Jan & Feb.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Craig,
Yes the mount was fabricated and it has a 9'Boss V.The mount folds down so you can tilt the cab.
I do have a picture but don't have a way to put it on the computer.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I bought a Mitsu short wb. I was told that Fisher + Meyer were the only ones that made a push frame to fit.I went with a Meyer 8' Pol'y because the width of the Mitsu is narrower. Still waiting for the platform dump to be made.

Gene


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Keep in mind my gvw is 17196 lbs
Been plowing since 1993 and no wear on the front end.
Put new tires on it and thats about it.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We have 2 of them.
One has a 12 ft. flatbed and we mount a V box spreader on it. It's our smallest salt truck and fits into tight spaces.

Second one has a 14 ft. flatbed with dovetail. We use it for landscape maintenance in summer and a sidewalk truck in winter. Had the bed made to hold a skid steer and the sidewalk crew takes it from site to site to do walks.

Nice trucks. Don't know if I'd plow with them, though.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

John,
When we were at your shop,I saw your dovetail truck.That is an awesome lawn truck.I forgot to ask you who made that?
You are right that one might be a little long to plow with.


----------



## Frank (Jan 11, 2001)

John

If you don't mind me asking I never heard of a dovetail truck. Your truck eliminates a trailer and because IM in the city I wondering if a truck like yours would be good for me. would you have a picture to post/send me or describe it a little more.

Thanks
Frank A


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We have a digital camera. On Monday I'll have our resident computer geek input some pic's and I'll email it to you.

We had a fellow in TN build it. Had it altered special to the dovetailed tailgate is split and beefed to handle the skid steer. And we had outriggers installed to stablize it when loading and unloading the skid steer. In summer then just get pinned up and are not used. The tail gate is spring loaded to assist in lifting them up into the locked position.

Nice little rig. I think the bed (altered) cost about $4500, installed.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

For my money, get a hook lift system, that way you can just drive any piece of equip on and off right on the ground. No need to worry about ramps gates of the like. Also you can switch bodies in less than 2 minutes. So you can have one truck that can have 10 differnt bodies and usage. With the price of trucks so high, the more usage you can get out of one truck is money earned.
Dino


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Dino,
The hook system you are refering to cost $25,000. not counting the different bodies you need to purchase.Too rich for my blood and I like all the lastest gadgets.The dovetail is a great body.
I bet you could have it made so you could take the dovetail off in the winter and put a sander on the flatbed.


----------



## lawnboy53 (Jan 19, 2001)

Mike, That is exactly what I was thinking, a removable dovetail for winter, put on the v-box load it up and the would give the traction I would need.

I saw a dove for heavier equipment in January at our local turf show. It was made by the Will Ro Company Gallatin, Tenn. 452-6119. John is that who made yours? The guys that owned this one hauled 40hp tractors and did golf course aeration.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Mike I have seen them new for about the 12-15K range. But when you consider the option uses for the truck, it is a bargain. the only problem is, if you put it on a ford chassis, the truck will always be in for repairs,so the mutilple bodies are a mute point. JK
But it brings up a point that if the truck is down, all the bodies are down as well. I know a local guy that has a truck with hook lift, and he makes a ton of money moving small 10-12 yd dumpsters. 
They are great nitch market, and if the condtions warrant it, a good investment.
Dino


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

OK Dino,
That price seems more reasonable,I had it quoted for a 25,000gvw.
I think I will put one on my Ford and go around town hooking the broke down Chevy's


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Will Ro it is. That's who did it. Drove the truck down one morning, got there about 3 PM, left there at Noon the next day and drove home - done. Good people. Very accommodating. Had the unit built before I left Erie, worked late to remove the old bed and install the new, finished up the next morning and I was on my way.


----------



## GREG R (Jan 22, 2001)

Hey John, can you post those picture on this thread
so we all can see them

thanks greg


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

If I can figure out how to do that...


----------

